# Homemade Butter Knife Jigs



## juggernoob (Mar 30, 2011)

"Honey, where did all the butter knives go?" 

https://humboldttuna.com/smf/index.php?topic=546.0


----------



## Jim (Mar 30, 2011)

where there is a will there is a way.

In my household all the butter knives are screwdrivers too.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 30, 2011)

I bet those are heavy.


----------



## shamoo (Mar 31, 2011)

Jim said:


> In my household all the butter knives are screwdrivers too.


I hear ya bro :LOL2: I thought my hillbilly butt was the only one to do this :LOL2:


----------



## linehand (Apr 16, 2011)

Off to the kitchen then the garage. Cool idea.


----------

